
The next German tech sensation struggles in a post-Wirecard world - bilbopotter
https://www.ft.com/content/004f1516-023a-4bb3-a111-f1d4d2d9cd7f
======
bilbopotter
$10m in revenue $1bn valuation - something very strange going on here.

